# Words you can't type?



## ringo (Apr 27, 2012)

Even after years of practice and daily use there some words I make a typo on every time. Ha, I just did it twice then 

regards (regrads) - especially annoying as I type it constantly but am too lazy to add it to my email signature
some(smoe)
every (evry)
test (tset)


----------



## Greebo (Apr 27, 2012)

Mostly they're words which need my left fingers to get ahead of my right (teh, worng, acorss), or ones with an obviously wrong letter very close to rthre reiheght ogne. Long reaches forrom one letter to the next also cause typos, seeing as I neither hungt & peck nor touch type.


----------



## Santino (Apr 27, 2012)

I usually need to take a couple of goes at institutions, institutional and other variations thereof.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2012)

Spellchockers have made me lazy ..

I get "embarassed" wrong every time now.


----------



## ringo (Apr 27, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Spellchockers have made me lazy ..
> 
> I get "embarassed" wrong every time now.


 
Yep, I always get that word wrong. I also quite often spell my own first name wrong


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2012)

Relevant, even though I know how to spell it, I always get it wrong.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 27, 2012)

ringo said:


> Even after years of practice and daily use there some words I make a typo on every time. Ha, I just did it twice then
> 
> regards (regrads) - especially annoying as I type it constantly but am too lazy to add it to my email signature
> some(smoe)
> ...


What happens when you type regrads, smoe, evry and tset?


----------



## ringo (Apr 27, 2012)

regrads, smow, evry and tst?

It's quite hard to type words which don't exist


----------



## peterkro (Apr 27, 2012)

_*"apocryphal" I can't type it,can't pronounce it,can't spell it , I think I've killed the brain cells in that area.(if anyones wondering it took three goes for google to figure out what I was on about)*_


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 27, 2012)

Loads that I can't remember. 

Nayone. 
My own name.


----------



## belboid (Apr 27, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> My own name.


me too, I always swap the same two letters around.  Tho at least I know that so I've put an auto-correct on


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 27, 2012)

requiremnet, regrads sometimes; I'm glad it's not just me


----------



## 8115 (Apr 28, 2012)

thnaks


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2012)

Restaurant troubles me which was bad when I ran a couple. 

February trips me up a lot.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a tendency to type 'cat' when I mean 'car' and vice versa


----------



## ringo (Apr 30, 2012)

Particuarly is one I always spell wrong. I can type it spelled wrong just fine though.


----------



## ringo (Apr 30, 2012)

peterkro said:


> _*"apocryphal" I can't type it,can't pronounce it,can't spell it , I think I've killed the brain cells in that area.(if anyones wondering it took three goes for google to figure out what I was on about)*_


 
Do you type that very often? Probably tricky if you're a priest or the devil or something.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 30, 2012)

I have trouble with the word today.
I've sent many emails containing the words 'how are you toady?'


----------



## ringo (Apr 30, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> I have trouble with the word today.
> I've sent many emails containing the words 'how are you toady?'


 
I'd set up a rule for that


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2012)

If you have any fuhrer queries, please do not hestitate to contact me.
Regrads,
Cirspy.


----------



## krink (Apr 30, 2012)

teh the
paylsips payslips
ahve have


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 30, 2012)

tahnks fpr teh sppelchickwt.....

I'm really glad that got invented - when I'm in a hurry, my fingers get out of step with their instructions and my dyslexic spelling takes over....
(and I made four! typos in that ^^^)

interent instead of internet is one of my usual ones!


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 30, 2012)

I can never put the r on the end of you*r *when i type it


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 30, 2012)

I always type 'memories' as 'memeories'..... _EVERY TIME!_


----------



## Mephitic (Apr 30, 2012)

mostly 'the' ends up as 'teh' whenever i'm typing, it seriously pisses me off


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

it's very difficult typing 'quandary' or 'quango' or 'quire' because the q key on my keyboard's given up the ghost and i end up copying the fucking q from somewhere else.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd like to know who uses spellchecker and who doesn't


----------



## trashpony (Apr 30, 2012)

manager. I always type manger. Always :amd:


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2012)

OH!  How could I forget. 

I have one particular little quirk. - et endings with ey sounds. I always type them wrong. 

duvey
buffey
balley 
etc. 

And I type Brixtong quite a lot.  I'm thinking of just making it 'my thing' to save me editing time.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 30, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> And I type Brixtong quite a lot. I'm thinking of just making it 'my thing' to save me editing time.


 


I like that one...and I reckon you should FUCKIN DO IT, quim! 

We can all *chortle* at you, as Musty might say.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> OH! How could I forget.
> 
> I have one particular little quirk. - et endings with ey sounds. I always type them wrong.
> 
> ...


do you do animals too, eg donkey?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 30, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> do you do animals too, eg donkey?


 
I don't reckon that's any of your business, tbf, you nosy bastard.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> I don't reckon that's any of your business, tbf, you nosy bastard.


or monkey


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 30, 2012)

(I know that was the joke, btw....but it was a poor one to start with, eh? Cos to make it work it'd have to have an animal that ends in '....et' ....but with the 't' being silent etc....so not a ferret for eg)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 30, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> or monkey


 
No! Not a monkey either!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 30, 2012)

Fucking _hell_ 

THINK ON, ffs!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2012)

international


Orang Utan said:


> I'd like to know who uses spellchecker and who doesn't


 
You don't really need it on Word documents 'cos things are underlined in red, although if it's a long document, it's probably easier to click spellchecker just to save you looking for the underlined words


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> (I know that was the joke, btw....but it was a poor one to start with, eh? Cos to make it work it'd have to have an animal that ends it '....et' etc....but with the 't' being silent etc....so not a ferret for eg)


and the less said about marmosets the better


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> international
> 
> 
> You don't really need it on Word documents 'cos things are underlined in red, although if it's a long document, it's probably easier to click spellchecker just to save you looking for the underlined words


Or you just know how to spell in the first place and review your own work for typos


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 30, 2012)

Uh uh...try again *shakes head* 

Could I maybe pour you a little drink, Pickmans?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Or you just know how to spell in the first place and review your own work for typos


 
Yep, but too much of a pain in a long document if you're in a rush


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2012)

I dunno - I find the red squigglies and any other spellchecker totally unbearable and have to switch them all off


----------



## Mephitic (May 1, 2012)

i'm way to stupid to not have a spell-checker


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2012)

Spellchecker


----------



## Mephitic (May 1, 2012)

fo'shizzle


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I dunno - I find the red squigglies and any other spellchecker totally unbearable and have to switch them all off


 
I suppose (if my wrists are aching) don't hit space bar properly so join words up, so need red squiqqles to highlight missed spaces


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2012)

I just check it after typing - much better than annoying squiggles


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I just check it after typing - much better than annoying squiggles


 
Even if it's a 20 page document?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2012)

Yeah. Don't you do it naturally as you type?  I've always found the correctIng annoying as it's telling you what you already know, or should know


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah. Don't you do it naturally as you type? I've always found the correctIng annoying as it's telling you what you already know, or should know


 
Yes of course, but if it's a long document, and I'm in a rush, I'll use the spellchecker at the end - just for speed.  Most of the time it doesn't bring anything up though


----------



## ringo (Apr 30, 2015)

guaranteed


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 30, 2015)

Necessarily.

But that's because I can never remember how to spell it. Have to look it up every time.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 30, 2015)

artisit. every fucking time


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 30, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> artisit.





Artist?


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 30, 2015)

ringo said:


> guaranteed


Yep. And intrigue. That's not typing though, i just can't spell it. Put in more vowels than it needs and start it with an e. To the extent that spellcheck/autocorrect doesn't know what I'm trying to write.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 30, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Artist?


yup


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 30, 2015)

Discount.

Gets used a lot in my industry. 99% of the time it gets typed as disocunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> Discount.
> 
> Gets used a lot in my industry. 99% of the time it gets typed as disocunt.


you should try 'discocunt'


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2015)

sheothebudworths said:


> Uh uh...try again *shakes head*
> 
> Could I maybe pour you a little drink, Pickmans?


yes, yes you can


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 30, 2015)

Poeple.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 30, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you should try 'discocunt'



But then I'd be typing discocunt and I can type that


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> But then I'd be typing discocunt and I can type that


perhaps you should quit your job and form a band called discocunt and away you'd go to superstardom 

problem solved


----------



## Stig (Apr 30, 2015)

I used to have trouble with teh, thnaks and a couple of others. It would really wind me up.

But these days I just type utter fucking rubbish, all of the time, and then go back over it and right-click every other word to correct it with spellcheck. Not sure what's changed, my head isn't speaking to my fingers any more, or I'm just too impatient.


----------



## Enviro (Apr 30, 2015)

Quantitatitatiaiatiative and qualitatatitatatative.


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh I had to type phenomenological and variants thereof in my last essay. Trouble with that one is if you spell it wrong, it's not just a typo but a whole other ology instead.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 30, 2015)

ringo said:


> Even after years of practice and daily use there some words I make a typo on every time. Ha, I just did it twice then
> 
> regards (regrads) - especially annoying as I type it constantly but am too lazy to add it to my email signature
> some(smoe)
> ...


Try this.


----------



## ringo (Apr 30, 2015)

^ That made my brain hurt.


----------



## 8den (Apr 30, 2015)

psychology and sandwich.


----------



## bi0boy (May 1, 2015)

I often befuddle spellcheckers. For example I just managed to type "rainsofrets" which is obviously supposed to be rainforests but the spellchecker came up with no suggestions.


----------



## nogojones (May 1, 2015)

Let mw just try typing a sentanc ewithout checkimng for spelling or other errors to dee how we go.

looks like most words are problematic for me


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2015)

rhythmn


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2015)

ska invita said:


> rhythmn



Definitely, I struggle with that one all the time but try and avoid riddim and other cod patois business.

Patois always comes out patios too


----------



## hot air baboon (May 1, 2015)

...regrads...I've had a few...


----------



## Mation (May 6, 2015)

Becasue. Thnaks. Rgerads. Researach.


----------



## ringo (May 7, 2015)

exchnage (exchange)


----------



## BigMoaner (May 7, 2015)

definitely. more than i can't spell it, ever.


----------



## The Octagon (May 7, 2015)

_interestong_

every fucking time


----------



## mack (May 7, 2015)

descion, garenteed.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 5, 2015)

...delay...

...always comes out as dealy...( in fact I even did when typing it just then )

JFK was assassinated in Dealy Plaza...and I can always spell assassinated correctly which is weird...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 5, 2015)

sheothebudworths said:


> I always type 'memories' as 'memeories'..... _EVERY TIME!_



is that like a memory of a meme?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 5, 2015)

It's not fucking fari - whenver I try to show you a word I can't type, it usua;;y comes out right!


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2015)

My typing is pretty good and pretty fast 

There is, however, a phrase that I cannot for the life of me say without pausing and taking a deep breath and thinking about how it is going to come out, and that phrase is "street sweeper".  I can't even sort the damn phrase out in my head, even in my head I am tripping over it and I hear it, internally (iykwim) as "sweet streeper".

Thankfully I can type it ok though, just don't ever ask me to say it!


----------



## monsterbunny (Jun 6, 2015)

Rembering teh alwasy.  

Does my swede in.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 7, 2015)

Throw. It comes out through every bloody time  unless I make a huge effort and concentrate like I did back there.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 1, 2015)

"genereal"


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2015)

Epona said:


> My typing is pretty good and pretty fast
> 
> There is, however, a phrase that I cannot for the life of me say without pausing and taking a deep breath and thinking about how it is going to come out, and that phrase is "street sweeper".  I can't even sort the damn phrase out in my head, even in my head I am tripping over it and I hear it, internally (iykwim) as "sweet streeper".
> 
> Thankfully I can type it ok though, just don't ever ask me to say it!



I worked with someone years ago that couldn't say 'fruit puree' without getting it mangled and tripping up.  It is a tricky one to say when you think about it.

I always have to manually spell check anything that includes the word account, as I always seems to type it as acocunt.  That would be quite embarassing if a letter with that on went out.  

I type fast too, and am usually pretty accurate but the rate of errors is increasing as I get older.  I'm not sure if it is down to ageing, or that I just care less as the years pass.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2015)

i cant spell attatched

atatched
atattched

what~everrr

really annoying for emailing about attachments
(think i got it there)


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm doing on well on befuddling spellcheckers today

No suggestions for:
appropeitly
licnec
entrepeurinal
udnetagins (understanding!)


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 3, 2016)

At the moment 'best' comes out as 'ebst' unless I'm careful.  Which is occasionally embarrassing, as I usually sign off work emails with 'All the best.'


----------



## ringo (Jun 27, 2016)

Mation said:


> Becasue



Struggling with this recently


----------



## 8den (Jun 27, 2016)

Psychiatrist...


----------



## NoXion (Jun 27, 2016)

There's one or two words which have awkwardly placed letters that make them hard for me to type, but I'll be damned if I can recall what they are right now.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 27, 2016)

Actually, there's one I often have to spell check: independent/independence. There isn't an A in those words, stupid brain!


----------



## Numbers (Jun 27, 2016)

Tomatoe, potatoe, avacadoe.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 27, 2016)

Fzbln'Onngln'b

...oh shit I actually got it right that time


----------



## ringo (Jun 28, 2016)

Ftumch


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

*fnord*


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 28, 2016)

There's words I reliable spell incorrectly: independent; almost anything with a complex-sounding "ie"/"ei" sound in the middle...

But my biggest issue with typos is words where I want capitalised the first letter, and the second letter is "a". 

I seem unable to coordinate putting my finger on/taking my finger off the shift key in the right order.  So I write a lot of "wAs mArcus in bArcelona?" type errors.  This is only on a proper keyboard, though.  I'm slower on a touchscreen so tend to get it right, and there's autocorrect/ suggestions that help, too.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 28, 2016)

Still at my main typo thing - getting the space bar before I've typed the last letter of the previous word.

Just done a couple of hundred words for my current work project, and managed said typo about a dozen times ! Come on brain / fingers, get it in order ! ( wish I could set a rule in the spell checker / auto-correct )


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 28, 2016)

Can never get manslaughter right the first time...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

Yossarian said:


> Can never get manslaughter right the first time...


There's an easy way to remember


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 28, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> There's an easy way to remember
> 
> View attachment 88961


Cracker!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Cracker!


_Between The Lines_!


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 28, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Between The Lines_!


Really?

Edit - I just had to google that.  I'd confused Panhandle from Cracker with Siobhan Redmond in BTL.  Red-haired female detective sidekicks...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Really?


Second episode of the second series - I even have the original screengrab with the title on it:


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 28, 2016)

Recoervy


----------



## Santino (Jun 28, 2016)

I need to know whether Marcus was in Barcelona or not.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 28, 2016)

Santino said:


> I need to know whether Marcus was in Barcelona or not.


mAybe.


----------



## Santino (Jun 28, 2016)

The question is... who is he really working for?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

Santino said:


> I need to know whether Marcus was in Barcelona or not.


Who knows where he sailed to after narrowly avoiding being assassinated


----------



## bi0boy (May 31, 2017)

I just typed "ogranisionts" and Word thinks I meant grandsons rather than organisations.


----------



## Libertad (May 31, 2017)

covfefe


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 31, 2017)

Exclude always seems to come out as 'exlcude' for some reason.


----------



## bimble (May 31, 2017)

I can't type teh word teh, for some reason almost always comes out like that.


----------

